# Traffic Fines



## Hooked (1/10/17)

How do you know if you have outstanding traffic fines? It's possible that you never received a notification. Through https://www.paycity.co.za one can check and PAY the fine. I've used it to pay a speeding fine I didn't know I had and they emailed a receipt to me i.e. their receipt. Now their website shows that I don't have any outstanding fines. 

Of course, that's what they're saying. The truth will come out when I renew my car licence!

However, this organisation appears to be legit. I checked it on https://www.scamadviser.com and they say, "High Trust Rating. This site appears safe to use"

Through this website one an also renew a car's licence (apparently they will hand deliver the new one to you) and pay municipality accounts. 

If everything is legit, it certainly is a very handy service! Has anyone on this forum had experience with them?


----------



## Raindance (3/10/17)

Hooked said:


> How do you know if you have outstanding traffic fines? It's possible that you never received a notification. Through https://www.paycity.co.za one can check and PAY the fine. I've used it to pay a speeding fine I didn't know I had and they emailed a receipt to me i.e. their receipt. Now their website shows that I don't have any outstanding fines.
> 
> Of course, that's what they're saying. The truth will come out when I renew my car licence!
> 
> ...



The uncle don't come a knocking, my moola will not go rocking.

The website may be legit but the fine may not. The "fine" you receive by mail is in fact a courtesy letter informing you of the intention to fine you. It is not a fine by itself.

In my experience they will only issue an official summons knowing they can in fact defend the alleged traffic violation and from my experience many of the "fines" issued can not be properly defended. (The camouflaged speed cameras in Stellenbosch as an example) For this reason I wait until there is a knock on the door and I receive an official summons before I act.

If I were to have paid fines based on those courtesy letters during my biking days, I would still be paying of the personal loan that would have needed.

I am not condoning or promoting reckless or irresponsible driving but there is so much wrong with the current methods of traffic law "enforcement" that I feel duty bound to make at least one person lift his butt.

I will spare you the rant building up in me while typing this except to ask: What about the serious offences you can not take a picture of?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (3/10/17)

@Raindance you


Raindance said:


> The uncle don't come a knocking, my moola will not go rocking.
> 
> The website may be legit but the fine may not. The "fine" you receive by mail is in fact a courtesy letter informing you of the intention to fine you. It is not a fine by itself.
> 
> ...


 @Raindance thank you for replying to this thread. Firstly, my fine as shown on the payCity website is legit - I have since received a hard copy in the post. However, you make a valid point not to trust the website. Secondly, have you never been asked to pay outstanding fines when you renew your car licence? When I transferred ownership of a car into my name, the Traffic Dept. first checked whether there were any outstanding fines against that registration number, before they would transfer ownership. Quite frankly, if I know that I've been caught speeding I'd rather pay than worry about it. I don't need niggly worries stuck in the seaweed of my brain.


----------



## Raindance (4/10/17)

On the phone so keeping it short. Case law has proven the withholding of registration due to outstanding fines to be illegal. It denies you your day in court.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

